# Raleigh Record Ace



## blackcastedwoman (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm new here and hoping to get some information or advice.

I have a 1980/1981 Raleigh Record Ace 10-speed in very good condition at home.  I'll be moving to an apartment in about 6 months and won't have a place to store the bike.

Can anyone give me their thoughts on if this bike would be of interest to a collector?  I know the bike was made in England and I don't recall any parts being replaced although I was still using the bike occasionally up until about 5 years ago.  I had it overhauled, and I know some cables were replaced along with the brake pads and of course the tires, but I don't think anything else was changed.

I'm really not so much worried about the monetary value as I am about finding someone who would want the bike and would appreciate it.  I would like to sell it if I can, but have no idea how to price it.

Any advice is greatly appreciated!  Thanks!


----------

